# Avila, Spain - walking on the medieval wall



## Cityscapes

Avila &#8211; a wonderful town in Spain not far away from Madrid. Old town of Avila is surrounded by a huge medieval wall. You can go up the wall and enjoy beautiful views of the city from there. I found it a great opportunity for making interesting pictures of the city from different angles.


----------



## The_Traveler

IMO, clean and reasonably well framed but a bit unexciting.
The dull rocks in #2 and the oof stones in the foregrounds in #3 hurt the images.


----------



## cynicaster

Yeah, these are a bit &#8220;busy&#8221; for my tastes.  To my eyes the first one is the best, but I think it could benefit from a contrast bump. 

For the others, it looks like you focused on the distant objects and lost focus on the foreground as a result.  Learn how to use the hyperfocal method and I promise your &#8216;scapes will improve tremendously.


----------

